# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  APC by Schneider Electric вручила призы победителям турнира IT-CUP по лазертагу

## Labs

Компания Schneider Electric – мировой эксперт в области управления электроэнергией – выступила специальным партнером турнира по лазертагу в рамках соревнований работников сферы IT.

17 мая работники ведущих минских IT-отделов выбрались на природу, чтобы принять участие в новом этапе соревнований. Лазертаг – отличная командная игра, которая способна поднять боевой дух коллектива и сплотить коллег еще больше. Поэтому желающих принять участие было много – заявки подало 15 команд. 

В итоге после девятичасового игрового времени победителями турнира стали команды:
1 место – Терминатор (IBA)
2 место –  IASO (IASOBACKUP)
3 место – EPAM
На церемонии награждения бронзовые призеры получили подарки от специального спонсора соревнований по лазертагу компании APC by Schneider Electric. Участникам вручили источник бесперебойного питания APC  Back-UPS ES 550VA (BE550G-RS). Данный ИБП, разработанный для оптимальной защиты серверного и телекоммуникационного оборудования от нестабильного электропитания, отлично подойдет для работников сферы компьютерных технологий. Модель оснащена управляемыми розетками и ЖК-дисплеем: можно контролировать устройство без помощи компьютера. ИБП – отличные «защитники» компьютерной офисной техники от неполадок в электросети и перебоев питания. 

Также призеры были награждены сетевыми фильтрами РH6T3-RS и P5B-RS, которые надежно защитят оборудование от скачков напряжения и электромагнитных помех. Все розетки оснащены защитными шторками для предотвращения удара током при случайном контакте. Светодиодные индикаторы проинформируют о состоянии работы сетевого фильтра, а также уведомят, правильно ли подключено устройство к розетке с заземлением.

 «Мы рады, что в весеннем турнире участников стало больше, – говорит специалист по маркетингу Webcom Media Ирина Кашко. – Конечно, отличным стимулом для участия является не только почетное звание, но и приятные подарки от спонсоров, тем более, если они отвечают потребностям специалистов ИТ-сферы. Уверена, что компании EPAM такие функциональные приборы, как источник бесперебойного питания и сетевые фильтры, точно пригодятся!».

----------

